# Can you be depressed and not know it?



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I ask this question because I went to a Dr. today to get a 2nd opinion about having GB surgery and also to talk about my "hypo" thyroid condition. I have been on thyroid meds for almost 2 years now and I feel no different really than when I first began taking them.He really stressed diet and exercise and then mentioned the possibility of me possibly being depressed and that can be why I feel a lack of energy etc.I also asked him if having a bum gallbladder could make me feel so tired all the time etc. Maybe so he wants me to have the surgery and then watch the diet and exercise everyday and see how it goes for 2 months. We talked about the anti depressants and he said the only draw back is they could make me gain weight. And he said it is just trial and error with finding the right one...


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I think so, personally. At least at the beginning a person may not see the "warnings" while others may notice them.I am hypo as well and had my gall bladder out eons ago btw. I wish the weight would be coming off me too...about the ammount of time on Eltroxin for me. Its a hard cycle...you are down (maybe not depressed...but overwhelmed) and you don't want to do much. The last thing a person wants to do is go swim or walk or workout. (esp workout..yeah...I WANT to see how much fatter I am than everyone else?!?!) I've been forcing myself for the past bit...and I think it is helping me. I have been swimming in my pool which is generally empty.Good luck to you.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

well being tired is a symptom of depression,you should try and find online,(it's easy to find)a test to see if you are suffering from depression.I can defianlty say that you can be depressed sometimes and not even realize it!I've always been really dark,and sad sometimes off and on,and cry a lot for no reason,but I just liked being that way it was comforting to me,until I realized that it was causing me damage.take care.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

The short answer is yes. For example, my mother spent all of her adult life saying she was not depressed but just realistic. Got her on anti-depressants at the age of 78 and the difference has been amazing for her and her family.


----------

